# Looking for a Water Buffalo.



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in South Carolina and I would like to locate a young tame heifer. Know of any breeders within driving distance? Thanks


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

Wish you were closer. Have 2 girls I need to find a home for that are real sweathearts.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Waterbuffy, Is semen fairly readily available or do you have to have a bull?


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

I know of 2 people in US that have imported it and have it available for sale. However they do not show standing heats like cows do making it more difficult to detect heats and get timing just right. I have AI'd buffs with success tho.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

waterbuffy, where do you live?


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

SE OH. I can email pics and more info


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

sent you a message. thanks!


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh silly me...I thought you meant the military vehicle.."Water Buffalo". !!! Now I wouldn't mind having one of those


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I had to click on this just because I was so curious. I didn't know people kept water buffalo here. 

I would love to see a picture!!


----------

